# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Ужур (Красноярский край)

## Roma108

Мои поклоны! Кто-нибудь знает, есть ли преданные в этом городке???

----------

